# Has anyone ever used one of these?



## Anonymous (Feb 27, 2007)

Do they really work? It may be worth having if it would save some of my more expensive cranks.


----------



## Jim (Feb 27, 2007)

I have that exact model....I've never used it!  

From Basspro right?


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 27, 2007)

Yea, saw it on the website. The theory behind them seems to be solid.


----------



## Jim (Feb 27, 2007)

BRYCE said:


> Yea, saw it on the website. The theory behind them seems to be solid.



I agree! 

My problem is I pitch the lure to the tops of trees. I decorate the trees so they look like xmas trees. I either take down the tree trying to get the lure or I break the line! :mrgreen:


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 27, 2007)

LOL I do the same thing. I have not found one that gets them out of trees above the waterline, but i'll keep looking.


----------



## Jim (Feb 28, 2007)

You think it would be too much to keep one of these on the boat? :mrgreen:


----------



## kentuckybassman (Mar 1, 2007)

That was good jimmyt!! I know I could have used that thing a couple of times myself!!
As far as the bait retriever, they seem to work unless it's just majorly hung up or stuck in some log! :roll:


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 1, 2007)

jimmyt said:


> You think it would be too much to keep one of these on the boat? :mrgreen:



Ha Ha thats a good one I will just cut the whole damn tree down to get back that rat-l-trap.


----------

